# 3 Bedroom Lockout



## suekap (Feb 11, 2006)

How does a 3 bedroom lockout work?  I read that you can get 2 weeks for one maintenance fee.


----------



## CMF (Feb 11, 2006)

*Split and deposit.*

You split the unit in two and deposit each.  Then each unit is available to exchange independently.

Charles


----------



## suekap (Feb 11, 2006)

Can one be banked for the following year?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2006)

*How Our 3BR Lock-Off Works*

Basically, ours is a 3BR-3BA suite with lockable adjoining doors so that the 1BR & 2BR components can literally be locked off from each other.

When they're locked off like that, each is a stand-alone timeshare condo. 

The 1BR suite has a big bedroom with queen bed, a screened terrace, a nice jacuzzi in the bathroom, plus 2 bathroom lavatory sinks & a separate shower.  The toilet is behind a door in a separate alcove in the bathroom, so there's plenty of privacy. 

Both suites -- the 1BR & the 2BR -- in addition to having lockable inside connecting doors also have their own outside doors, with key-card locks. 

The entrance to the 1BR suite goes into a combination living room & kitchen.  It has a queen-size sleep sofa, small dining table with chairs, plus full kitchen complete with everything except dishwasher. 

The 2BR condo has a large master suite with king bed & large adjoining bathroom with jacuzzi.  The 2nd bedroom has 2 twin beds.  Next to the 2nd bedroom is a complete bathroom with convntional tub-shower arrangement.  The 2BR condo has a large living room with big-screen TV, easy chairs, & queen-size sleep sofa.  There is a full-size dining table with straight chairs, also a fully equipped large kitchen.  

The 2BR suite has its own inside washer & dryer.  The 1BR suite has access to outside washers & dryers.  Or, if you're using the 2 suites together as a humongous 3BR condo (as we did over Thanksgiving 2003), occupants of both suites can use the washer-dryer in the 2BR suite. 

Every year we are billed for maintenance fees on a 3BR unit.  All units at the resort are floating, so potentially any week can be reserved but there are no guarantees -- the reservations are all first-come, first-served.  The sooner we know what week(s) we want & put in our reservation request(s) the better our chances for getting our 1st choice(s). 

If we divide the 3BR into separate 2BR & 1BR units, we don't have to put in both reservations requests at the same time.  This year, for instance, we made a 1BR March reservation in January, letting the 2BR unit continue to float.  Then in February, we made a May reservation. 

With our 3BR lock-off unit all paid for, we get to decide whether to use it or deposit it as a complete 3BR condo.  Or, we can split it into its 1BR & 2BR components & decide how to use those (make reservations, rent them out, deposit either or both for exchange).  Because the weeks are floating, we have to pin them down via specific reservations before we can deposit either or both for exchange.  Ditto if we use the whole 3BR unit as a single large 3BR condo. 

Also because the weeks are all floating, we have to take care not to wait so late in the year that nothing's left to reserve.  If that happens, we're just plain out of luck -- we get nothing even though we paid everything that was owed when it was due.  (We just got in under the wire in 2005, snagging a Week 52 reservation for December 31 check-in.  Then, as luck would have it, plans changed & we ended up renting out the unit.) 

We have to use or rent out or deposit our 2006 week(s) in 2006.  As far as the resort is concerned, nothing carries over.  But if we bank our time, as weeks or as points, with an outside timeshare exchange organization, then we can carry over our 2006 week(s) for later exchange, within the limits of the timeshare exchange organization's rules. 

This year, we won't be going to our 3BR lock-off timeshare at all.  Last month we made a reservation for our 1BR lock-off & did _Points For Deposit_ with our reserved 1BR week.  Then we advertised our 2BR week for rent on Craig's List & got a renter right away -- meaning (I think) that we rented it way too cheap.  (Live & learn, eh?)  Anyhow, that's the 1st time we've ever deposited our time at that resort for exchange.  Up to now, we've always planned to go there ourselves or use it within the family; twice, though, we rented out 1BR weeks we had reserved for our own use when plans changed & we couldn't use our reserved time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## frenchieinme (Feb 11, 2006)

You need to be careful as not all 3BR lock-outs are created equal.  Most 2BR sections of the lockout units are basically the same.  The major differences would come on the 1BR part of the lockout.  Some have full kitchens hence trade as 1BR units while others have partial kitchens hence trade as studios.  At time the difference is small    and at other times it can be huge.  

Just something for you to consider.  Generally speaking, 3BR lockout units afford a lot more flexibility than let's say a large 3BR non-lockout unit which needs to be used in its entirety when used.  Kind of a waste of square footage IMHO.  To each his own.

JMHO  of course  

frenchieinme


----------



## suekap (Feb 11, 2006)

Away we Go

Thank you for the complete information.  Where do you own the 3 bedroom lockout unit?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Orlando FL*



			
				suekap said:
			
		

> Away we Go
> 
> Thank you for the complete information.  Where do you own the 3 bedroom lockout unit?


Our Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off timeshare is in Orlando FL -- the Lake Buena Vista neighborhood, extremely convenient to Disney without being way out there on the western stretches of Irlo Bronson Highway. 

It's called Cypress Pointe Grandevillas -- also known as _Cypress Pointe Phase II_. 

We got ours resale via eBay in 2003. 

_Floating_ means you can reserve any week you want, subject to availability (1st come, 1st served).  

_Diamond_ means all the prime weeks are available (by contrast with _Emerald_, which can get the non-prime weeks or trade up for a fee, again subject to availability).  Different floating timeshares may have different seasonal designations, I don't know. 

There was some discussion on TUG recently about Phase 1 & Phase 2 at Cypress Pointe. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2006)

I own a 3 BR lockoff in Aruba.  It can be split into 2 one BR units and a studio and all be traded separately with II.  I'd concur that you need to make sure you understand exactly what you are buying and what the implications are.  Not all 3 BR and not all resorts will be created equal.


----------



## suekap (Feb 12, 2006)

Away We Go

Cypress Grandvillas looks great.  Do you trade with II and RCI.  I thought I saw it on both sites.  My only concern is that on RCI it is a silver crown and not gold.  I don't know how trade value would be.  I am going to look on ebay and see if any are for sale.  Thank you, I am very new to this and have alot of questions.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2006)

*We Bought It To Use, Not Trade*

We bought (resale) at Cypress Pointe Phase 1 in 2002 so we could go there ourselves, with no thought of doing timeshare exchanges.  We didn't even belong to RCI or I.I. at the time, & didn't join till later (after we bought another timeshare just for doing exchanges). 

Ditto when we resold Cypress Pointe Phase 1 & bought (via eBay) Cypress Pointe Phase 2 in 2003.  (During our 1st vacation at Phase 1, we took the sales tour at Phase 2.  Phase 2 is pretty much like Phase 1, except with elevators in all the condo buildings & complete kitchens in the 1BR lock-off units.  So when we got home from vacation, we looked on eBay & we lucked into a Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off week at Phase 2 for about $1,500 less than we had paid for Phase 1 the previous year.  We resold Phase 1 for what we paid for it & used the $1,500 "change" to buy more timeshares.) 

We didn't get into timeshare exchanges till after we joined TUG & learned about using overseas timeshares for advantageous exchanges into nice USA resorts.  Before that, we didn't even belong to a timeshare exchange organization.  And when we did join, RCI only knew about our overseas timeshare, not about Cypress Pointe Phase 2, which we continued to use ourselves & not deposit for exchange.  Even so, we were aware that Cypress Pointe Phase 1 & Phase 2 are both dual-affiliated -- that is, they exchange both through I.I. & RCI.  (We're only in RCI.) 

Last year, we ventured into timeshare points in a small-time way & this year we actually deposited part of Cypress Pointe Phase 2 for the 1st time -- the 1BR lock-off, for points.  As it happened, the 1st points-based exchange we made after taking the points plunge was for our son's & daughter-in-law's 2005 pre-Christmas vacation.  They got a nice _Instant Exchange_ 2BR reservation into Cypress Pointe Phase 1 & had a great time.  Now that we're into points, I suppose it is not out of the question that we might at some time get a reservation into Cypress Pointe Phase 2 -- our home resort -- on _Instant Exchange_ instead of using our own time.  (Wouldn't that be a hoot?  Plus, I don't think the 1-year-in-4 restriction on exchanging into the same Orlando resort year after year applies to reservations into our home resort.  After all, the idea behind the restriction is to incline folks to buy into resorts they like to keep going to.  So if we already own there, there's no need to limit our exchanges back in.) 

Now that we have broken the ice on depositing Cypress Pointe Phase 2 with RCI for the 1st time, its Silver Crown rating (as opposed to the Gold Crown rating over at Phase 1) does come into play.  That is, people doing _Points For Deposit_ with their timeshares get more points for depositing Gold Crown weeks than for depositing equivalent Silver Crown weeks.  As a practical matter, I'm not sure how great the distinctions between Phase 1 & Phase 2 are in terms of quality vacation experience.  We enjoyed Phase 1 greatly when we stayed there in September 2002 & enjoyed Phase 2 just as much every time we stayed there from 2003 on.  Phase 1 has wi-fi & up-to-date home electronics.  Phase 2 has full kitchens in the 1BR lock-off units plus elevators in all the condo buildings.  So for us, the actual vacation experience at Phase 1 & Phase 2 is pretty much comparable -- all the more so in that people staying at either resort get to use all the amenities & facilities of both (pools, work-out room, mini-golf, snack bars, gift shops, timeshare tours, etc.). 

From time to time, eBay has loads of Phase 1 & Phase 1 weeks for sale.  Last time I looked, however, the only Phase 2 week being offered was for a 2BR unit.  (All sales at Phase 1 are 3BR lock-offs.  Phase 2 sales include 3BR lock-offs plus separate 1- & 2BR units.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 12, 2006)

We have a three bedroom, lockout.  It breaks down to a two bedroom and studio or a one bedroom and a delux one bedroom.


----------



## CharlesS (Feb 13, 2006)

frenchieinme said:
			
		

> You need to be careful as not all 3BR lock-outs are created equal.  Most 2BR sections of the lockout units are basically the same.  The major differences would come on the 1BR part of the lockout.  Some have full kitchens hence trade as 1BR units while others have partial kitchens hence trade as studios.
> frenchieinme


Also, some "studios" don't trade at all with RCI since they don't meet all of RCI rules for a studio.  Pay close attention to that if you are buying to trade. If you plan on using the 3 bedroom or trading the 3 bedroom, it doesn't matter.

Charles


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 13, 2006)

I saw that the OP was talking about King's Creek in Williamburg.  The 3 bd lock-offs there are true 2 bd / 1 bd units.  They trade in both RCI and II. 

The two bd units are HUGE. They have 2 1/2 baths a big kitchen/ dining room and big living room (with a big screen TV) Both bed rooms are the same size with a King in one and 2 twins in the other.

The 1 bd is very small, a very small kitchen & living room with a OK sized bedroom. 

We have gone there on an II trade and an NTHC rental so I don't know how they trade.

Hope that helps.


----------

